# Mechanical Engineering



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I had a dependent visa and I will come to Australia next April, 2012. 
I am Mechanical Engineer and have 5 year experiences in maintenance and elevator field. IELTS test is 5.5 points.

But i know it is not easy to get a job in Aus.

Please kindly share to me what actions i should do before coming to Australia. And what enough conditions to find engineer job?

Your responds will be high appreciated.

Thanks every body.


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

Everybody help me, please...


----------



## viva paulista (Feb 8, 2011)

perhaps, you can start with searching and communicating the companies in your sector (thyssenkrupp, schindler, etc)?
if you have specific experience within one of this companies, or if you can have this experience, i'm sure that might help.


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

viva paulista said:


> perhaps, you can start with searching and communicating the companies in your sector (thyssenkrupp, schindler, etc)?
> if you have specific experience within one of this companies, or if you can have this experience, i'm sure that might help.


Dear friend,

Thanks for your help.

I will try to contact elevator company in Aus.


----------

